# Почему вредно сидеть?



## Пациент с грыжей (15 Май 2017)

Кровообращение нижней части тела-понятно, а что относительно позвоночника? Да, если сесть после длительного стояния, оно как то полегче на поясницу, хотя не для всех. А в чем разница? Если сидеть с таким же положением спины, как и при ходьбе, нагрузка же на диски одинакова?


----------



## Cant (15 Май 2017)

Как мне объяснил нейрохирург, когда сидишь, мышцы спины расслабляются и вся нагрузка ложится на позвоночник. Именно поэтому запрещено сидеть в течение месяца после операции


----------



## Пациент с грыжей (15 Май 2017)

Ну это наверное если совсем обмякнуть сидя. При сидении с ровной спиной ощущения в мышцах спины вообще не отличаются от положения стоя. Лежа-да, мышцы спины ощутимо расслаблены...


----------



## Александр_100 (15 Май 2017)

> КАК ВЫ СИДИТЕ?
> Как вы сидите – так, как вам привычно или как полезно ? Интересный вопрос. О нем мало кто задумывается. То, как сидит современный человек – это его поза. И так сидит сейчас все человечество. При такой позе сидения на ягодицах, не все знают для чего природа создала эти мышцы. Современная физиология считает, что ягодицы были предназначены природой совсем не для этого, а для энергоэкономной и грациозной походки.
> 
> И, наваливаясь всем телом на их прекраснейшие мышцы, мы продолжаем эволюционное недоразумение. И дома, и в транспорте, и на работе.
> ...



Я уже давно задумываюсь о том, что как мы сидим это не правильно. Но сидеть по другому пока долго не получается. Но я стремлюсь к этому. В идеале если бы достичь позы лотоса, то проблема была бы решена. Эта поза сидеть на попе она неправильная - это факт. Мы убиваем позвоночник этой позой. А что именно убивает позвоночник - это наши ноги. Они не правильно сложены я считаю и как бы тянут мышцы спины и создают в них напряжение. Ноги нужно складывать, чтобы как бы отключать. Поза лотоса не зря придумана, в ней ноги выключаются из нагрузки и человек сидит как бы без ног. Нет ног, нет и проблем! Это точно, я практически уверен в этом на все 100. Я стал по потихоньку разгибаться, стал больше сидеть на полу с ребенком играть в игрушки и заметил, что там не болит спина и не стреляет в ноги. Правда ноги затекают долго сидеть. Но это другое. Это нужно просто тренироваться больше, больше двигаться и тогда все можно достичь.


----------



## Пациент с грыжей (15 Май 2017)

На картинке не хватает только ногу на ногу закинуть...  Но ведь можно и ровненько сидеть с прогибом в пояснице. практически как и стоя.
Я в последнее время еще практикую сидя  за ПК опираться локтями на стол и чуть подаваться вперед с прямой спиной. Монитор далеко, поэтому не поблема для зрения. С поясницы снимает нагрузку, хотя это тоже наверное не очень правильно.


----------



## Александр_100 (15 Май 2017)

Я думаю дело в ягодицах, по этому сколько не сиди ровненько, ноги опущенные в низ тянут и перекашивают таз.
О, я пробовал так опираться на стол и снимать нагрузку, пока с шеей проблемы не начались. Там плечи поднимаются если вверх, то все перегрузка грудного начинается. В общем у меня не получилось, все в шею полезло. Вам наверное больше везет в этом плане.
Я в лотосе мечтаю сидеть, но это реально долго разгибать и страшно за коленки.


----------



## La murr (15 Май 2017)

Пациент с грыжей написал(а):


> Если сидеть с таким же положением спины, как и при ходьбе, нагрузка же на диски одинакова?


_Положение тела Давление на межпозвоночные диски (в процентах от положения стоя)_
_Лежа на спине 25% _
_Лежа на боку 75% _
_Стоя 100% _
_Стоя, с наклоном вперед 150% _
_Стоя, с наклоном вперед, в руках вес 220% _
_Сидя 140% _
_Сидя с наклоном вперед 185% _
_Сидя с наклоном вперед, в руках вес 275%_


----------



## Александр_100 (15 Май 2017)

@La murr, Это известный факт.
Вот только они ни чего не пишут про то как сидеть. Где поза сидя на коленках, сидя на корточках, сидя в позе лотоса, там какая нагрузка в процентах. Мне кажется она меньше, чем сидя на стуле. Может я не прав.


----------



## Пациент с грыжей (15 Май 2017)

@La murr, А кто это измерял и как???
Я видел эти цифры и очень в них сомневаюсь. Как уже правильно заметили выше, вариантов сидения очень много. И как я писал раньше - если положение позвоночника идентично в состоянии сидения и стояния. откуда берется дополнительная нагрузка при сидении?



La murr написал(а):


> _Сидя с наклоном вперед 185% _


Облегченный вариант этого положения я описывал выше - с опорой локтями на стол и под другим углом


----------



## Александр_100 (16 Май 2017)

@Пациент с грыжей, Мне тоже интересно как они это померили. Но все таки мне кажется сидеть на стуле и стоять разные нагрузки и дело тут в ногах. От их положения меняется нагрузка. Я заметил, что когда я сижу в позе полу лотоса (со скрещенными ногами) на полу у меня по другому позвоночник себя чувствует относительно просто сидения на стуле.


----------



## Александр_100 (16 Май 2017)

Кстати не кто не замечал как наш Президент сидит всегда? Он всегда сидит широко, как бы опираясь на ноги, с прямой спиной. Мне кажется это не зря так, в этой позе есть свои плюсы. Как вы думаете?


----------



## ~Наталья~ (16 Май 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> стал больше сидеть на полу с ребенком играть в игрушки


Думаю, что при таких позах пояснично-подвздошные напрягаются.


----------



## Александр_100 (16 Май 2017)

Larisa74 написал(а):


> Думаю, что при таких позах пояснично-подвздошные напрягаются.


Все правильно! Так и есть. После такого сидения дискомфорт в ногах и в тазу. Но в этом и состоит мне кажется задача. Разработать эти места постепенно, чтобы не напрягалось. Т.к. именно подвздошно-поясничные мышцы проблемные у многих и у меня в том числе.


----------



## VVV (16 Май 2017)

@Александр_100, 
Доброго здравия , Уважаемый Александр! Ежли оно из приданий древних почерпать,так выходит,что принято было на застольях ли, собраниях ли именно ВОЗЛЕГАТЬ. А лотос,как нам объясняли в инст-те на предмете "медицина", это индусы по необходимости так воссядали. У них де нацболезь - такая гиперподвижность суставов (мож дисплазия) как результ древности народа, вроде как генотип веками не обновлялся (Макадонскый хотел вроде обновить, да джунгли не пустили)., оной  и М.Джексон вроде "страдал", потому ужом на сковороде и танцевал. Да и они бишь индусы потанцевать в 5 проекциях весьма способны. Лотос удерживает эту подвижность.(не расползаются по швам). Так и татарояпонокореякитайцам сподобней сидеть ножки поджав. Ибо ножки у них малы от кочевого образа жизни предков. Я одно время карефанился с бандой индусов (работал с ними вместе у нас на  одном из нефт.проектов),они все работали в отделе защиты комп. сети проекта Сах-1. Общались на английском (я их лучше понимал,чем техасцев, несмотря на ихние "воркинг оль дей", да и у меня  по мерикански чисто было только слово " борщ"), пили с ними водки разные,ездили на рыбалки, и потащил я их как то зимой на перевал на лыжах медведей будить. Долго они топать не смогли, говорят ноги у них "проблем",ежли долго топать,суставы -"проблем". Хотя все молоды были мы и дерзки. И все они ...как куклы на верёвочках чтоли. Хотя в клубах  вытанцовывали лихо. В квартирах я их редко за столом видел, всё время в этом лотосе сидят в компы носами. Нармальные ребята, из штата Керала. 
Моя же дисплазия - это от тетрациклина (ведрами в  раннем детстве пичкали в больнице,по причине болезненности, продул меня шипко зимой океян). Но сидеть в лотосе мне- токмо усугублять (прш.прщ.за резкость).


----------



## Александр_100 (16 Май 2017)

@VASLEVZ дегенеративно-дистрофический, 
Все правильно говорите - _ них де нацболезь - такая гиперподвижность суставов (мож дисплазия)_
Лотос не всем нужен, также как и на коленках сидеть и на корточках.
В чем разница на мой взгляд. Когда сидишь на стуле, то ноги не работают, они свешиваются в низ и не влияют на спину. В этот момент и происходит перегрузка этой несчастной спины, перекос таза и т.п. А когда сидишь в позе на корточках, на коленках или в лотосе, при сгибании ног происходит натяжение мышц спины, таза и конструкция становится более стабильная, подобно Останкинской башни, которая держится на натянутых тросах. Как раз индусам сидеть на стуле очень вредно, т.к. у них разрушение позвоночника произойдет очень быстро, у них все подвижное потому, что. 
Делаем вывод люди у кого ткани от природы жесткие им можно сидеть на стуле. А люди у кого ткани более пластичные им нужна эта йога и эти лотосы. И тут не очень важно индус ты или нет.
В моем случаи я уже заметил, когда сижу на полу в позе полу лотоса (лотос это очень сложно и может быть не нужно) спина и нога от спины не болит, т.к. конструкция получается жесткая. И мне это подходит, т.к. у меня нестабильность. А когда садишься на стул сразу в ногу стреляет и я прямо ощущаю как таз начинает перекашивать постепенно. Я уже буквально поймал себя на этом. Моя нестабильность она из-за того, что ткани у меня пластичные и я не правильно эксплуатировал свое тело 30 лет. Но сидеть долго в позе со скрещенными ногами пока тоже не возможно, т.к. ноги затекают, напрягаются. Но думаю, что все реально, нужно только тренироваться.
Вот как раз и ответ на вопрос какая нагрузка при сидении в позе со скрещенными ногами - она меньше на позвоночник, т.к. часть нагрузки уходит на ноги, они натягивают спину и распределяют её более правильно. 
Вывод - лотос как и стул не всем полезен, все зависит от типа мышц и суставов.


----------



## Александр_100 (16 Май 2017)

И еще делаем заключение. Как, пускай не вылечить, а во всяком случаи поддерживать тело в рабочем состоянии при нестабильности? Ответ - растяжками. Фактический йогой. Не закачивать спину, а именно натягивать через ноги. Т.е. натягивать ноги, а ноги натянут спину. И с шей все точно также. В шеи у многих нестабильность. А люди сразу начинаю упражнения делать на шею, закачивать её. Так вот не надо ничего делать на шею. Разве, что слегка повернуть в разные стороны, чтобы блоков не было. А так натягивать шею через грудной отдел и ноги. Принцип Останкинской башни.


----------



## Ilya111111 (16 Май 2017)

Зачем лотос? Это же не только перегруз коленей, но и выворот тазобедренных суставов в неестественное положение. Почему не на корточках или просто поставив перед собой ноги, согнутые в коленях?
 Тоже заметил, что при седении начинает уезжать таз и позвоночник не пойми куда. И тут, как мне кажется, дело именно в расслаблении мышц, стабилизирующих таз. Я вот регулярно хожу в баню и заметил, есть люди которые сидят плотно на жопе, у них ягодицы напряжены всё равно, мощная голень, ступни плотно на полу и паралельно друг другу. И даже сидя с наклоном вперед, они асё равно создают впечатление собраности и стабильности. У них и с осанкой всё хорошо. А есть те, кто сидит на "вялой жопе" и они сами сидят обмякнув.


----------



## Evenelf (16 Май 2017)

Длительное сидение вызывает сближение мест прикрепления ППМ, что вредно для любой мышцы. Кроме этого длительное неподвижное положение вызывает перегрузку стабилизаторов. Для примера протяните руку вперёд и подержите хотя бы минуту, оцените ощущения и сделайте вывод что статическая нагрузка для мышц тяжело даётся. Теперь представьте как квадратная мышца стабилизирует положение тела чтобы оно не наклонялось в сторону в том числе и при сидении. Делам вывод что квадратная поясничная нагружается при сидении постоянно, кроме этого в напряжённой мышце нарушается микроциркуляция-затрудняется приток крови что вызывает дефицит питания мышцы. Далее подумайте сколько времени человек проводит неподвижно сидя и сколько времени Вы можете продержать вытянутую руку вперёд без движения, сопоставьте эти временнЫе промежутки и сделайте выводы. Кто то может начать разговоры о том что мышцы разные в примере и т.п. и это совершенно правильно. Однако так же правильно и то что постуральные мышцы хоть и значительно больше приспособлены к таким нагрузкам но они совсем не железные и имеют ограниченный запас, а пример такой я привёл для яркой демонстрации принципа действия.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (16 Май 2017)

Evenelf написал(а):


> Длительное сидение вызывает сближение мест прикрепления ППМ, что вредно для любой мышцы.


Здорово! Спасибо! Обстоятельно!


----------



## Пациент с грыжей (16 Май 2017)

@Evenelf, огромное значение имеет поза при сидении. Кто то сидит прямой как струна, кто то сгорбившись-нависая над столом, а кто-то полулежа, только держась за мышку, как связующее звено с ПК....


----------



## Тигги (16 Май 2017)

Ilya111111 написал(а):


> вот регулярно хожу в баню и заметил, есть люди которые сидят плотно на жопе, у них ягодицы напряжены всё равно, мощная голень, ступни плотно на полу и паралельно друг другу. И даже сидя с наклоном вперед, они асё равно создают впечатление собраности и стабильности. У них и с осанкой всё хорошо. А есть те, кто сидит на "вялой жопе" и они сами сидят обмякнув.



Однако, болячка спины развивает наблюдательность. Теперь и я на спины людей таращусь кто как ходит...какое плечо выше и на сколько...а раньше радугу на небе искала.


----------



## Тигги (16 Май 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Кстати не кто не замечал как наш Президент сидит всегда? Он всегда сидит широко, как бы опираясь на ноги, с прямой спиной. Мне кажется это не зря так, в этой позе есть свои плюсы. Как вы думаете?


 Погуглила...



Растяжка грушевидной, не?



Мне  лично нравится как Обама сидит. Так вредно сидеть?


----------



## Александр_100 (16 Май 2017)

@Ilya111111, согласен. Но это больше зависит от генетики, чем от желания человека. В том том то и дело, что не все могут так жестко сидеть. Некоторых при сидении на попе скручивает и им нужна дополнительное натяжение по средством ног. Я не говорю, что нужен только лотос. И корточки и коленки все подходит, просто кому, что лучше, нужно смотреть и пробовать. Эти люди в бане у кого мощная ягодица и голень и т.п. они вообще скорее всего такой конструкции не слабой. И это им природа дала. А если тебе природа не дала, то вот и начинаются проблемы. Конечно можно кое что подкорректировать - заниматься. Но только под корректировать, а не исправить к сожалению. Просто если не дано от природы и не надо сидеть много, нужно двигаться, а статика только для тех кто может выдержать эту статику.

Из первой фотки и видно кто настоящий президент, а кто за шторкой "актер"! .
Наш президент кстати очень правильно и уверенно сидит на стуле. Наверное по этому так долго. Надо с него брать пример. Чтобы когда сидишь на стуле мышцы тело держали.

Я лично для себя открыл следующее. У меня при сидении длительном на стуле начинает постепенно перекашивать таз, начинает стрелять в ноги и ли тянуть шею. После выполнения упражнений по корректировки таза, позвоночника, я закрепляю полученный эффект вот такой позой. Это не лотас, это просто ноги крестом, на сколько это возможно. И я заметил, что после 5 минут сидения в такой позе с прямой спиной обязательно можно потом часа два - три, а иногда и четыре сидеть на стуле и у тебя ничего не болит. Разумеется чувствуется натяжение в ногах. Потом, когда ноги ослабевают, начинаются перенапряжения в спине и т.п., все нужно вставать разминаться и снова натягивать. Т.е. ноги при сидении это очень важно, он их зависит как раз все, что будит происходит в спине. *Йога это не спорт.* Достижение позы лотаса это не есть цель. Она не нужна. Цель именно научиться управлять мышцами, чтобы они могли выдерживать повседневные нагрузки. Это искусство так жить. И я занимаясь этим постоянно открываю что-то новое у себя в теле и мышцах. Раз мышцы не держал тело так как у тех мужиков  в бани, то нужно придумывать как так сделать, чтобы держали.
Я знаю, многие говорят, да что ты там ерундой страдаешь вон пойди в спортзал и накачай мышцы. С нестабильностью это не так просто, я пробовал. Статические упражнения можно делать. А динамические с железом, только хуже становится.


----------



## Тигги (16 Май 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Наш президент кстати очень правильно и уверенно сидит на стуле. Наверное по этому так долго


----------



## ~Наталья~ (16 Май 2017)

Тигги написал(а):


> Растяжка грушевидной, не?


)) Тигги, очень хорошие примеры )
Я думаю, что как ВВП, врастопырку, сидеть удобно,
как Дима - вредно,
а как Обама, думаю, так полезнее всего )


----------



## VVV (16 Май 2017)

Оно ведь и про сближение ППМ  верно сказано, и про телебашню, а ведь дело как то говорил и доктор Ступин про подушку под поясницу и Долженков в книге своей про 20 мин посидел, походил покряхтел. Как то обгонял на авто погрузщик, гляжу а там бедолага на сидухе скачет вместе со всей махиной на пневмоходу, аж жалко стало. Расскажите ему как правильно сидеть! Надо на МКС идти работать, хорошо там, ни сидеть ни стоять ни лежать! Ляпота! Вот куда надо на реабилитацию отправлять после операции, да и вообще для лечения. Дорогой блин санаторий.


----------



## Тигги (16 Май 2017)

VASLEVZ дегенеративно-дистрофический написал(а):


> Надо на МКС идти работать, хорошо там, ни сидеть ни стоять ни лежать! Ляпота! Вот куда надо на реабилитацию отправлять после операции, да и вообще для лечения. Дорогой блин санаторий.


 @VASLEVZ дегенеративно-дистрофический, как со спиной пошли проблемы, так каждый день об этом думаю...в невесомость бы на месяцок...на заживление травмированного сегмента.


----------



## Весёлый (16 Май 2017)

Ребяты, двигаться надо больше и чаще. Даже если болит, даже если сильно болит. Сидеть все равно долго не получиться, а уж лежать тем более... А то потом получается - "ой, чой-то я затек весь совсем". 
Жалко, сейчас "мамонта добывать" не надо, а то бы верст по 20-30 "пешкодралом", да по пересеченной местности, да с копьями-топорами. Голод - не тетка.


----------



## Александр_100 (16 Май 2017)

Тигги написал(а):


> @VASLEVZ дегенеративно-дистрофический, как со спиной пошли проблемы, так каждый день об этом думаю...в невесомость бы на месяцок...на заживление травмированного сегмента.



И когда в конце концов Марс уже освоят, построят там город под куполом. И всех кто страдает проблемами со спиной на Марс жить. Там притяжение меньше и болеть не будит.
Есть даже такая тема, что мы с Марса в свое время переселились и эта планета не наша, по этому у нас спины болят, т.к. сила тяготения слишком большая.


----------



## Evenelf (16 Май 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Есть даже такая тема, что мы с Марса


И с Марса и с Венеры


----------



## Тигги (16 Май 2017)

Мужчины с Марса, женщины с Венеры?


----------



## Весёлый (16 Май 2017)

@Тигги, на Венере климат-то уж очень темпераментный - серная кислота в запредельных концентрациях, давление атмосферное в тысячу раз выше, чем на Земле.
Так-то, если женщины оттуда, позвоночники у них должны быть "триста тыщ + без капремонта"...


----------



## Evenelf (16 Май 2017)

@Тигги, именно это у меня и ассоциировалось на предположение что мы с Марса). Читать и близко не читал, пересказы только слышал, про пещеры и т.п. Только вот с болью в спине это никак не связано, ни книжка не Марс.


----------



## Весёлый (16 Май 2017)

В невесомости с нарушенным кровотоком в мышцах тоже не получится. Давления ноль, а тут и так сосудистый стаз. Как бы совсем не поплохело...
Мышцы - то все под нагрузкой растягиваются-закачиваются.
Давайте че-нить другое покумекаем.


----------



## Serg33 (17 Май 2017)

Тигги написал(а):


> .в невесомость бы на месяцок...на заживление травмированного сегмента.


Сакское озеро в помощь лег на него и заснул на поверхности вот вам и невесомость, да еще и минеральный комплекс в подпитку на дне )))
Так что вперед пока крым наш только млин ехать не удобно.


----------



## Александр_100 (17 Май 2017)

Экзоскелет надо! Фактически вот сидишь за компьютером. Устройство бы такое, которое бы снижало нагрузку. Т.е. все земное остается, давление, атмосфера. А вот нагрузку как бы снизить, чтобы когда сел на стул ты весил в два раза меньше. А тяжести поднимать экзоскилетом. Одел костюмчик и работаешь. Но так, чтобы мышцы тоже работали. Просто этот костюм должен снимать избыточные нагрузки, но не все 100%. Если все 100% снимать, тогда все атрофируется.
У меня даже была идея подвесить себя за талию к потолку когда сидишь. Т.е. не совсем подвесить, а только снять половину веса например, т.е. потянуть вверх. Но как это сделать, так чтобы подвесить себя за все тело. Фактически нужно снять пропорционально нагрузку с каждого позвонка в зависимости от его положения. Если просто потянуть в районе лопаток, то нагрузка снимется только с поясницы, а то что выше подвеса будит все рано нагружено. Жаль, что у позвонков нет крючков, тогда можно было бы каждый позвонок подвесить на специальный трос и дать нужное натяжение этому тросу в зависимости от положение позвонка в позвоночнике. Вот такая конструкция сняла бы нагрузку равномерно со всего тела. Но насверливать крючки в каждый позвонок - это берет полный! 
Еще вариант можно работать за компом, а сидеть не на стуле, а в бочке с водой, тогда. Правда после 8-часов пребывания в воде у тебя там все тело размокнет так, что мало не покажется. По этому нужен костюм водонепроницаемый, чтобы не намокать. Но тогда другая проблема, там жарко будит, в принципе тепло можно отводить той же водой. А как кожа дышать будит? Т.е. нужна будет вентиляция этого костюма.
Вот сижу рассуждаю, а сам думаю, а может и не плохая идея. Надо ради эксперимента на даче в бочку с водой сесть даже без костюма и посмотреть может даже самая бредовая идея окажется изобретением.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (17 Май 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Вот сижу рассуждаю, а сам думаю, а может и не плохая идея.


Александр, у Вас уже Проект созрел, надо воплотить ) Ну хотя бы в бочке испробовать, ведь космонавты на тренировках проходят ситуации в приближенных для того условиях, так и Вы, с бочкой попробуйте )
Может, в будущем действительно такая затея будет возможна, и будет воплощена и использована с успехом для профессий, в которых люди вынуждены сидеть на стуле. 
Тогда АРМ (автоматизированное рабочее место) будет называться заслуженно АРМом, а не по той причине, что тупо комп с мышкой и стул, а со своей спиной и попой разбирайся, как хошь...
А вообще-то, экзоскелет - это скелет, который фиксирует снаружи, и движения не предусматривает, и ничто не заменит движений, тут главное - схема: посидел, поработал, встал, отвлекся.
Хотя, будучи бухгалтером, я не могла не то, что попу от стула оторвать, но и даже подумать о том, чтобы сбегать в туалет, который в паре шагов находился.


----------



## Александр_100 (17 Май 2017)

Удельный вес нашего тела почти такой же, как и удельный вес воды: при вдохе он составляет 0,96—0,99, а при выдохе—1,1—1,15. Вот почему можно сказать, что, погрузившись в воду, человек теряет почти всю тяжесть. Он весит столько, сколько весят его голова и рука, находящиеся над водой,— примерно четыре килограмма.
Т.е. это реальный способ как работать стоя и при этом не нагружать позвоночник практически ни как. Вот начальник на работе удивится, когда я с бочкой воды приду на работы!


----------



## Александр_100 (17 Май 2017)

*Larisa74 *Это я обязательно попробую эксперимент с водой. А вдруг окажется, что реально сработает и можно будит работать сколько угодно. 
Тренировку ни кто не отменял. По возможности также перерывы. Но как вы и сказали, не всегда это реально перерывы делать вовремя.


----------



## Тигги (17 Май 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> была идея подвесить себя за талию к потолку когда сидишь. Т.е. не совсем подвесить, а только снять половину веса например, т.е. потянуть вверх. Но как это сделать, так чтобы подвесить себя за все тело.


@Александр_100, да уж, задачка не из простых...


----------



## Александр_100 (17 Май 2017)

@Тигги, Да я уже дума. Вся проблема не в баке. Сварить вертикальный бак, налить воды, придумать куда поставить ноутбук это не проблема почти. Надо понять как там сидеть и не намокнуть. Я не водолаз и в этой теме не разбираюсь. Вроде бывает гидрокостюм сухой. Т.е. ты не будишь мокнуть. Но как так, чтобы там проветривалось все - вот основная проблема в чем. Кожа не будит дышать так долго это плохо, заработаешь другую болезнь. Нужно чтобы дышала. И тут в принципе даже можно придумать вентиляцию, чтобы воздух туда подавать и вентилятор поставить. Весь вопрос с этим костюмом. Костюм это главная проблема пока.


----------



## Пациент с грыжей (17 Май 2017)

С водой может и есть зерно рациональное, а с подвешиванием к потолку-это же то же вертикальное вытяжение получилось бы..


----------



## Александр_100 (17 Май 2017)

@Пациент с грыжей, Это же мысли в слух были. Я эту бочку с водой придумал прямо тогда когда писал это сообщение.  Я проектировщик и все мысли всегда приходят во время обсуждения. У меня работа такая думать головой, а потом воплощать на бумаги, но я люблю и в натуре тоже.
А потом когда сел и переварил, то что придумал. Я вспомнил в бассейне всегда хорошо стоять просто вертикально и ощущать как ты ничего не весишь. При этом ты слегка держишься за бортик. И почему мне никогда не приходила мысль, что нужно на бортик фактически поставить ноутбук и работать.
Тело будит в вертикальном положении да еще и без нагрузки почти. Это же реально здорово.
Понятно, что мышцы ослабнут. Но тренировку никто не отменял. Но вредна нагрузка от сидения за компом она просто исчезнет.


----------



## Тигги (17 Май 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Я эту бочку с водой придумал прямо тогда когда писал это сообщение.  Я проектировщик и все мысли всегда приходят во время обсуждения. У меня работа такая думать головой, а потом воплощать на бумаги, но я люблю и в натуре тоже.


 А вот и натура, заметьте и руки свободны для работы за компом, только нос не почесать...


----------



## ~Наталья~ (17 Май 2017)

Тигги написал(а):


> А вот и натура, заметьте и руки свободны для работы за компом, только нос не почесать...


))))) Тигги, похоже на пыточную камеру


----------



## Ilya111111 (17 Май 2017)

А может для начала стул на подобии шезлонга, что бы полулежа. Да пришить под поясницу и шею адекватные подушечки для поддержки?)


----------



## Тигги (17 Май 2017)

Larisa74 написал(а):


> ))))) Тигги, похоже на пыточную камеру


 @Larisa74,дэк народ добровольно туда лезет. Вона Настя вполне себе довольная сидит...


можно еще хвои добавить для нервов или соли какой подсыпать для иммунитету. Только получается, что шея вынуждена находиться в одном положении и не расслабить ((.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (17 Май 2017)

Тигги написал(а):


> Настя вполне себе довольная сидит...


Ой, где только Настя не сидела ))
А она , наверное, в парилке? ) Греет свое гибкое тельце... Хорошо  её мышцам! )
Тоже хочу! ))


----------



## Александр_100 (17 Май 2017)

Ну вот как понеслась идея. Представляете можно превратить работу за компом в удовольствие! Работа будет приносить здоровье! Вот как надо. А мы корячимся сидим спины портим. Надо короче думать и изобретать.


----------



## Serg33 (17 Май 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Это я обязательно попробую эксперимент с водой. А вдруг окажется, что реально сработает и можно будит работать сколько угодно.


Основное неудобство в том что вода является отличным проводником, так что вы там поосторожней, но в любом случае о результатах эксперимента сообщите нам!!!!


----------



## Тигги (17 Май 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Надо короче думать и изобретать.


@Александр_100,тссс... чтобы вашу идею не украл кто-то другой и  не запустил на ней свой проект.


----------



## Александр_100 (17 Май 2017)

Да это понятно все! Ноутбук на аккумуляторе. 230 В конечно нужно по дальше от такой конструкции.
Вот лето настанет. У меня на даче есть бочка - труба 2 мета высотой и диаметр 600-700 мм кажется. Мать с неё огород поливает. Я как-то очень давно в детстве залезал в неё. Вот жара будет в июле нагреется бочка с водой и можно будет по пробовать посидеть. 
Правда нужно подставку приваривать к ней для ноутбука. 
Ну ничего у меня сосед сварщик, сделаем, если сильно надо будет.
*Тигги -* Патент надо будит сделать!


----------



## Serg33 (17 Май 2017)

Как то смотрел по телеку передачу как испанские врачи успешно протестировали на животных сыворотку которая отлично регенерировала хрящ, т.е. связки при введении этой сыворотки в травмированное место отлично срастались и укреплялись, мениски зарастали. 
На западе прогресс не стоит на месте
Так что возможно лет через 10 если все пройдет ок большенство заболеваний вызванных травмами хрящей научатся успешно лечить


----------



## Александр_100 (17 Май 2017)

@Serg33, Скорее бы уже!


----------



## Serg33 (17 Май 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Скорее бы уже!


Помоему по *National* *Geographic *была передача правда давненько год назад или более помню тогда меня только беспокоил ещё порванный мениск на тренировке. Про позвоночник ещё и не думал, так что будем надеяться на то что прогресс в конце концов победит!!!


----------



## VVV (17 Май 2017)

@Александр_100, японцы веками уж в бочках сидят. Офуру называется, расслабляет капитально. Двигаться, двигаться и двигаться! Космос не наше! ...И НАДО МАКРЕЦ ЖРАТЬ !


----------



## Весёлый (17 Май 2017)

Я до операции делал так:
Делаю растяжки - "кошку", на четвереньках поворот тела  вправо-влево, приподнимаюсь на руках, лежа на животе и тянусь вперед и вверх. Потом отдых 3 минуты и "планка" 60-90 секунд (чередуем: на вытянутых руках ладони-кулаки, на локтях).
"Сволочь" начинает болеть еще больше. Я ей опять все то же самое.
Короче, чем больше болело, тем чаще я растяжку-закачку делал.
В итоге "сволочь" через несколько месяцев "забилась под шконку" и выкабенивалась только на долгое положение в одной позе.

А без силы притяжения и гравитации нам никак, а то кровь и лимфа засохнут и мышцы в тряпку превратятся.
Болячке отдыхать давать нельзя. Она буянит, а ты ей: "щас я тебе вот это упражнение еще покажу" и как давай с ней воевать.


----------



## Пациент с грыжей (17 Май 2017)

Alexlog187 написал(а):


> Я *до операции* делал так:


Ну да... а потом на операцию?
Хороший совет...


----------



## Тигги (17 Май 2017)

VASLEVZ дегенеративно-дистрофический написал(а):


> И НАДО МАКРЕЦ ЖРАТЬ !


 Этих?


----------



## Весёлый (17 Май 2017)

Пациент с грыжей написал(а):


> Ну да... а потом на операцию?
> Хоорший совет...


На операцию я пошел, потому что был нестабильный листез. Упражнения выше описанные были направлены на уменьшение болевого синдрома. И болевой синдром они в итоге снизили.
Нестабильный листез упражнениями не лечится. А вот отек снять и улучшить обмен жидкостями вокруг проблемного сегмента позвоночника упражнениями вполне можно и нужно.
Кроме того, при заболевании в одном сегменте позвоночника, как правило, начинают перегружаться и другие сегменты, поэтому нарушения в работе мышц могут распространиться более масштабно.


----------



## La murr (17 Май 2017)

VASLEVZ дегенеративно-дистрофический написал(а):


> И НАДО МАКРЕЦ ЖРАТЬ


Ушли от темы обсуждения.
Вот этот м*о*крец...



Я себе сахар "уронила" до 2 ммоль употреблением мокреца.
Так что имейте в виду, что это не безопасно.


----------



## VVV (17 Май 2017)

La murr написал(а):


> Я себе сахар "уронила" до 2 ммоль употреблением мокреца.
> Так что имейте в виду, что это не безопасно.


А зачем вы его ели?


----------



## Тигги (17 Май 2017)

VASLEVZ дегенеративно-дистрофический написал(а):


> А зачем вы его ели?


@VASLEVZ дегенеративно-дистрофический, а надо было того с крыльями? Я что-то запуталась...


----------



## La murr (17 Май 2017)

VASLEVZ дегенеративно-дистрофический написал(а):


> А зачем вы его ели?


Я диабетик.
Мокрец снижает сахар.
И съела-то пару ложек, а сахар "рухнул" основательно...


----------



## Весёлый (17 Май 2017)

@La murr, Светлана, а если после этого кусочек сахара съесть, уровень не восстанавливается?
У меня просто сосед диабетик с низким уровнем сахара. Так он с собой всегда пару кусочков носит для аварийных ситуаций.


----------



## Александр_100 (17 Май 2017)

Точно ушли от темы! Мы же ту про то, как сидеть, чтобы не вредно было. У кого еще какие предложения?


----------



## La murr (17 Май 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Точно ушли от темы!


Я почищу тему после того, как Василий уточнит для Ксении какого МАКРЕЦА надо ЖРАТЬ. 
И чем он (МАКРЕЦ) помогает правильно сидеть.


----------



## горошек (17 Май 2017)

Ну, если макрец это мокрица, или звездчатка, то я тоже ела. В виде салатика, на вкус зелень как зелень. Не помню от чего или для чего. Никаких побочных эффектов. В том числе и понижения сахара, хотя он у меня и так не высокий. А я ела мисочками прямо. Сейчас погуглила несколько ссылок, нигде не пишут, что сахар понижает. Пишут, что может снизить давление. У меня низкое. Не понижала.


----------



## VVV (18 Май 2017)

Тигги написал(а):


> @VASLEVZ дегенеративно-дистрофический, а надо было того с крыльями? Я что-то запуталась...


с крыльями не пробывал, растение же ...тоже не пробывал,но знакомый им суставы лечит и связки разные везде, пару банок заготавливает. 
 Да колено блин разболелось, поприседал на радостях. По ступенькам через одну больно шагать. вот и  вспомнил про мокрец. 
В тему- коню понятно,что сидеть вредно. 20-30 мин - потом разминка. Чего тут ещё рассуждать. За 3 мин разминки думаю начальник не накажет  сидячего работника. Как то в компании EXXON работал,там на каждом компе "будильник", через 30 мин ,  вылетают упражнения на экран с рекомендами. Но один фиг,идут курят на улицу (что мерикоские ,что советские люди,но сейчас меньше, бонусов лишаются). Да и  в подвале офиса спортзал с душем. Не возбраняется на мин 30 спустится и попотеть. 
 А я пошёл грядки копать, хоть и болит колено и копчик (буду копчиком копать).


----------



## La murr (18 Май 2017)

VASLEVZ дегенеративно-дистрофический написал(а):


> А я пошёл грядки копать, хоть и болит колено и копчик (*буду копчиком копать*)


Вот бы посмотреть!


----------



## Весёлый (18 Май 2017)

@VASLEVZ дегенеративно-дистрофический, это да. Копчик, он для того и предназначен, чтобы выполнять функции экскаватора и бульдозера. А вообще, копчик, универсален. Им можно копать, развешивать, набирать, перемещать и т.д. Даже в космос летать копчиком можно. А вот сидеть копчиком долго нельзя.


----------



## Александр_100 (18 Май 2017)

И почему эволюция лишила нас хвоста? По моему 3-я рука как раз растущая от копчика была бы кстати на огороде, даже пускай без кисти в виде хвоста.


----------



## Тигги (18 Май 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> И почему эволюция лишила нас хвоста? По моему 3-я рука как раз растущая от копчика была бы кстати


 Действительно, отсутствие хвоста у человека выглядит довольно странным...  Жаль... Мне почему-то сразу вспомнилось вот это: "Внимание, внимание! Говорит Германия! Сегодня под мостом поймали Гитлера с хвостом."
 Думается, что наличие хвоста мешает нормально сидеть продолжительное время. Кроме ягодиц зажатым весом тела оказывается еще и хвост. Получается, что хвост мешал вести сидячий образ жизни, необходимый для трудовой интеллектуальной деятельности.


----------



## Kuchirinka (18 Май 2017)

Тигги написал(а):


> Думается, что наличие хвоста мешает нормально сидеть продолжительное время. Кроме ягодиц зажатым весом тела оказывается еще и хвост. Получается, что хвост мешал вести сидячий образ жизни, необходимый для трудовой интеллектуальной деятельности.


Может, наоборот, хвост создавал бы дополнительную опору, мешая заваливаться на крестец? 

 

Любопытную версию обоснования правильного сидения я услышала от своего наставника по цигуну.
Если человек сидит на... эээ... заднем проходе, то у него вся жизнь идёт через задний проход. 
Если он сидит на половых органах (полагаю, тут речь идёт, скорее, о мужчинах ), то он перекрывает циркуляцию сексуальной энергии.
Сидеть нужно строго на седалищных буграх, без смещения назад или вперёд и без подкручивания таза.


----------



## Тигги (18 Май 2017)

@Kuchirinka, А возможно здесь и зарыта собака... проблемы со спиной, потому как не хватает хвоста, хвост отвалился из-за сидячего образа жизни... Вывод: Не сидеть, тогда хвост отрастет обратно и жизнь наладится!


----------



## Kuchirinka (18 Май 2017)

Тигги написал(а):


> Вывод: Не сидеть, тогда хвост отрастет обратно и жизнь наладится!


Да! 

А для начала хотя бы регулярно выполнять зарядку для хвоста!
Для будущего.


----------



## Тигги (18 Май 2017)

Kuchirinka написал(а):


> Если человек сидит на... эээ... заднем проходе, то у него вся жизнь идёт через задний проход.
> Если он сидит на половых органах (полагаю, тут речь идёт, скорее, о мужчинах ), то он перекрывает циркуляцию сексуальной энергии.
> Сидеть нужно строго на седалищных буграх, без смещения назад или вперёд и без подкручивания таза.


Значит, не на половых органах и не на заднем проходе...А картинки нет? Что-то не могу представить как тогда сидеть ...


----------



## Весёлый (18 Май 2017)

@Тигги, хвост человеку не нужен, потому что человек передвигается в вертикальном положении, на двух конечностях. Животные в большинстве своем передвигаются на четырех конечностях, горизонтально. Хвост им служит балансиром и участвует в равномерном распределении нагрузки на позвоночник. Это оптимальный вариант, нет вертикальной нагрузки на позвоночный столб.
Кроме того, из-за разных способов передвижения центр тяжести у нас и у животных располагается в разных местах.
Кроме того, центр тяжести у человека и у животных находится в разных местах.


----------



## Kuchirinka (18 Май 2017)

Тигги написал(а):


> А картинки нет?


Неа. Мы без картинок занимаемся. 

Попробуйте сконцентрироваться на своих седалищных буграх и, сидя, поперекатываться вперёд-назад. Думаю, Вы ощутите разницу. 



Alexlog187 написал(а):


> Животные в большинстве своем передвигаются на четырех конечностях, горизонтально. Хвост им служит балансиром и участвует в равномерном распределении нагрузки на позвоночник.


Ну, мне кажется, что на двух ногах балансировать труднее, чем на четырёх.


----------



## Весёлый (18 Май 2017)

Kuchirinka написал(а):


> Ну, мне кажется, что на двух ногах балансировать труднее, чем на четырёх.


А для этого человеку дан вестибулярный аппарат (гироскоп), который держит человека на ногах крепко. Кроме того, центр тяжести у человека тоже участвует в этом.


----------



## Тигги (18 Май 2017)

Alexlog187 написал(а):


> Животные в большинстве своем передвигаются на четырех конечностях, горизонтально. Хвост им служит балансиром и участвует в равномерном распределении нагрузки на позвоночник. Это оптимальный вариант, нет вертикальной нагрузки на позвоночный столб.


 @Alexlog187, тогда стоит приглядеться к тем животным, у которых как и у людей отвалился хвост за ненадобностью...как там у них обстоят дела со спиной...может, стоит чему поучиться у них. 
 С одной стороны, хвост бы не помешал для балансировки, а с другой - вертеть им, были бы травмы...


----------



## Kuchirinka (18 Май 2017)

Alexlog187 написал(а):


> хвост человеку не нужен, потому что человек передвигается в вертикальном положении, на двух конечностях.


А зачем хвост, к примеру, страусу? 


Тигги написал(а):


> вертеть им, были бы травмы...


Да ладно! Мы бы научились сворачивать его колечком. 







Ну, и вообще, изучили и овладели бы в совершенстве. 






Может, он нам и для красоты пригодился бы?


----------



## Пациент с грыжей (18 Май 2017)

Тигги написал(а):


> как там у них обстоят дела со спиной


Не знаю, насколько распространенное явление, но у тех же собак встречаются грыжи. А вот привели фото обезъян - что примечательно - сидят то они в большинстве своем как? Почти все время спина "горбом"! Может это не так-то и вредно? Вернее, может этот признак далеко не в группе основных провокаторов.


----------



## Kuchirinka (18 Май 2017)

Пациент с грыжей написал(а):


> А вот привели фото обезъян - что примечательно - сидят то они в большинстве своем как? Почти все время спина "горбом"! Может это не так-то и вредно? Вернее, может этот признак далеко не в группе основных провокаторов.


Конечно, нет!
Разве обезьяны сидят подолгу неподвижно, в одной позе?

Все беды от долговременной статической нагрузки. ИМХО.


----------



## Пациент с грыжей (18 Май 2017)

Тут пока что больше тезисы - что вообще сидеть-смерти подобно.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (18 Май 2017)

Так мило )) От злободневного вопроса о вреде сидения, плавно перетекли к вопросу об отсутствии хвоста, да ещё и вывод напрашивается, что хвост вроде как нужен...
Срочно! Всем по хвосту! )


----------



## Весёлый (18 Май 2017)

@Kuchirinka, фоты скелета страуса. У него только шейный отдел частично вертикально, остальные отделы горизонтально расположены. Поэтому хвост. Опять балансир нужен, там еще шея дли-и-иная.


----------



## Kuchirinka (18 Май 2017)

Пациент с грыжей написал(а):


> Тут пока что больше тезисы - что вообще сидеть-смерти подобно.


Да ладно! Насчёт смерти - это Вы погорячились.

Мне кажется, и врачи-консультанты форума говорят лишь об ограничении статической нагрузки на позвоночник, а вовсе не о полном отказе от сидения.

Вредно - всё чрезмерное.
А при наличии проблем со здоровьем этому вопросу приходится уделять гораздо больше внимания.


----------



## Kuchirinka (18 Май 2017)

Alexlog187 написал(а):


> @Kuchirinka, фоты скелета страуса. У него только шейный отдел частично вертикально, остальные отделы горизонтально расположены. Поэтому хвост. Опять балансир нужен, там еще шея дли-и-иная.


Ух, ты! Здорово! 
@Alexlog187, как Вы быстро скелет страуса раздобыли! 

А кенгуру?


----------



## Тигги (18 Май 2017)

Kuchirinka написал(а):


> Все беды от долговременной статической нагрузки. ИМХО.


  Мы только в начале эволюционного пути. Промежуточный вариант, так сказать. Даже страшно представить, чего дальше будет и как все ЭТО будет выглядеть в конечном результате...может еще чего отвалится вслед за хвостом.


----------



## Весёлый (18 Май 2017)

@Kuchirinka, с кенгуру тоже можно объяснить легко.
По фото мы видим, что обычная поза кенгуру с "согнутыми ногами". Это как бы сидя для нас получается.
И здесь хвост тоже нужен, как балансир, чтобы в такой позе держать туловище более ровно. И дополнительно служить опорой, чтобы не завалиться назад. Посмотрите, какой хвост мощный и массивный.
Однако, если погуглить фоты в инете зверьков, кенгуру все таки перемещается в более горизонтальном положении, чем, когда находится в статическом положении. Если зверек приподнимается, чтобы посмотреть куда-то, тогда туловище принимает более вертикальное положение, а хвост удерживает от заваливания назад.
Природа-мать хитра на выдумки


----------



## Александр_100 (18 Май 2017)

Alexlog187 написал(а):


> ...из-за разных способов передвижения центр тяжести у нас и у животных располагается в разных местах.
> Кроме того, центр тяжести у человека и у животных находится в разных местах.



Вот по этому у нас и проблемы. Нужно на четвереньках ходить и сидеть на седалищных костях. Тогда позвоночник будит по другому нагружаться и перестанет страдать.
А хвост тоже нужен, тогда, для баланса. У все кто на 4-х лапах есть хвосты практически.
Нет мы явно не от обезьяны произошли. Мне кажется человек это чей-то не очень удачный эксперимент!
Животные живут на этой планете земля в гармонии, а человек тут как-то лишнее существо, только все портит и сам болеет.


----------



## Тигги (18 Май 2017)

Larisa74 написал(а):


> Срочно! Всем по хвосту! )


 Хочу крылья! Дайте! Или отдайте... Хвост пусть забирают.


Alexlog187 написал(а):


> Природа-мать хитра на выдумки


@Alexlog187, хвост у кенгуру мощный какой.  Опора хорошая. А у нас? Вся нагрузка на поясницу и никакой дополнительной опоры. Слишком быстро человек эволюционирует в отличии от животных, не "отточен" до совершенства еще...
 Кстати, вот странно... в офисе сидит куча народу, однако спина далеко не у всех болит.


----------



## Весёлый (18 Май 2017)

@Тигги, Слава Богу, что не всем эту чашу пить...
Поправимся, куда мы денемся.
Ну что ж теперь делать, если попали в такую ситуацию. Будем бороться и побеждать!
У самого три дня болело так, что ни сесть, ни встать, ни ходить, ни лежать. 
В такие моменты время останавливается...


----------



## Александр_100 (18 Май 2017)

@Тигги, Вот по этому и напрашивается вывод, что нет никакой эволюции человека. Нас поселили на эту планету и наблюдают, как мы тут живем. Это чей-то эксперимент! Слишком много не стыковок в теории эволюции. Не представляю как хвост мог отвалится.


----------



## Пациент с грыжей (18 Май 2017)

@Тигги, так а я о чем. И судя по горбатым позам обезьян-сидедь с гордой осанкой-не панацея.


----------



## Kuchirinka (18 Май 2017)

Тигги написал(а):


> Хочу крылья! Дайте! Или отдайте... Хвост пусть забирают.


----------



## Весёлый (18 Май 2017)

@Александр_100, во-во, нас поселили на прекрасную, живую планету. А мы тут все загадили...
Деньгам поклоняемся, "едим поедом" друг друга, думаем только о своей ж....
Поэтому:
"После каждого бурного веселья следует жестокая расплата."


----------



## Александр_100 (18 Май 2017)

Не удачный эксперимент под названием - ЧЕЛОВЕК!


----------



## Kuchirinka (18 Май 2017)

Тигги написал(а):


> Слишком быстро человек эволюционирует в отличии от животных, не "отточен" до совершенства еще...


Человек сам отрывается от природы.
Чем дальше, тем больше...
Не желает "оттачиваться"...


----------



## Весёлый (18 Май 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Не удачный эксперимент под названием - ЧЕЛОВЕК!


Да какой там эксперимент...
Все от нас самих зависит.
Как мы будем жить и как будем к жизни и друг другу относиться, так и чувствовать себя будем.
Цитирую Гоголя: "Есть совесть - есть человек! Нет совести - скотина!"


----------



## Пациент с грыжей (18 Май 2017)

Kuchirinka написал(а):


> Все беды от долговременной статической нагрузки. ИМХО.


Не согласен на счет вида нагрузки. И опять таки, что значит долговременная? Такое ощущение, что проблема витает где то рядом, но она не озвучена.
Относительно нагрузки: о чем именно речь? Прямая нагрузка на мпд, или опосредованно через мышечный аппарат? Тут многие адепты определенной идей считают, что мышечный корсет особо не имеет отношение к грыжеобразованию. Если речь о нагрузке непосредственно на мпд, тоже сомнительно.. Ведь пишут же, что сами диски способны выдерживать колоссальные вертикальные нагрузки, а в контексте грыж никто не заикается о позе сидения, при которой например нагрузка распространяется относительно вертикально. Да и какое должно быть усилие при сидении криво, чтобы выдавить грыжу? Нужно еще наверное учитывать, что со временем, при длительном например сидении нагрузка же не увеличивается. Нет внешнего отягощения.... Откуда проблема даже в статике? Посмотрите, в какой позе конькобежцы проводят пол жизни. 
А к 20-30 годам-слишком малый срок, чтобы диски стали сильно дряхлыми у среднестатистического человека. Тем более, сами врачи говорят, что в таком возрасте большой ресурс самовосстановления еще не исчерпан.


----------



## Александр_100 (18 Май 2017)

@Пациент с грыжей, Тем не менее мы болеем. Значит дело в другом, на в нагрузке. В экологии, неправильном питании и т.п. 
Лично я проблему вижу в том, что мышцы и ткани они в 30 лет стали очень нехорошие. Т.е. они плохо тянутся, суставы плохо гнуться, все какое-то хрупкое стало, не пластичное, хрустит. Отсюда и идет повреждение всего этого. Как только стал заниматься собою (я уже писал что я делаю), так сразу подвижность тела возросла, ткани стали по мягче и болеть стало меньше. Вообще у меня бывают такие состояния когда ничего не болит, я могу и на стуле криво сидеть и все нормально. Но то когда состояние мышц позволяет. Я до конца не нашел как так сделать, чтобы мышцы всегда были такие какие они нужны, чтобы не болело, т.е. пластичные с упругой деформацией. А иногда встаешь с утра и мышцы они ну совсем не те, что надо. 
По этому мне кажется все дело в мышцах изначально.


----------



## горошек (18 Май 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Тем не менее мы болеем. Значит дело в другом, на в нагрузке. В экологии, неправильном питании и т.п.


И в том, что уже практически несколько десятилетий не работает фактор естественного отбора. Но, назад уже не вернёмся.


----------



## Александр_100 (19 Май 2017)

@горошек, Конечно не работает. Детей надо много рожать. И примерно 20-30% должны умирать.


----------



## Evenelf (19 Май 2017)

Пациент с грыжей написал(а):


> Тут пока что больше тезисы - что вообще сидеть-смерти подобно.


Каков вопрос таков и ответ. Всё хорошо в меру. Сидеть конечно же можно но не так чтобы "лоб расшибить". А если появилась проблема то её нужно лечить а не подбирать удобную позу или время для сидения.
Поза определённо влияет и это никто не отрицает а наоборот указывают на правильность позы и перерывы между сидениями. Такой же успех имеют заявления что вредно тяжести поднимать и стоять в статической позе и т.п.


Пациент с грыжей написал(а):


> Тут многие адепты определенной идей считают, что мышечный корсет особо не имеет отношение к грыжеобразованию.


Развитые мышцы способны выдерживать бОльшие нагрузки по сравнению с менее развитыми а отсюда можно плясать в стороны: меньшая подверженность образованию и активации триггеров (т.к. есть возможность без последствий выдержать нагрузку) и обеспечение более равномерной нагрузки на диск при определённых движениях (не перекашивает при нагрузке). Девочке не тягающей шкафы в отличие от мальчика тягающего нужен меньший "мышечный корсет". В этом и относительность в необходимости того самого корсета. Кроме того отдельные упражнения по сути являются производными от постизометрической релаксации и укрепляя свой мышечный корсет зачастую сами того не зная люди воздействуют на триггеры. 
Но даже маленькие но больные мышцы способны творить чудеса.


Пациент с грыжей написал(а):


> Прямая нагрузка на мпд, или опосредованно через мышечный аппарат?


Нагрузка на диск может быть как и от кратковременного поднятия штанги так и от непрерывного воздействия укороченной мышцей. Мышечное укорочение приводит к дегидратации (дряблости) диска а штанга (неудачное движение) к его разрыву, причём был бы диск не "дряблый" - здоровый то и последствий не было бы.


Пациент с грыжей написал(а):


> Ведь пишут же, что сами диски способны выдерживать колоссальные вертикальные нагрузки, а в контексте грыж никто не заикается о позе сидения, при которой например нагрузка распространяется относительно вертикально. Да и какое должно быть усилие при сидении криво, чтобы выдавить грыжу? Нужно еще наверное учитывать, что со временем, при длительном например сидении нагрузка же не увеличивается. Нет внешнего отягощения....


Отличное замечание.


Пациент с грыжей написал(а):


> А к 20-30 годам-слишком малый срок, чтобы диски стали сильно дряхлыми у среднестатистического человека. Тем более, сами врачи говорят, что в таком возрасте большой ресурс самовосстановления еще не исчерпан.


К дискам это относится в меньшей степени. Как только сосуды "заросли" (лет в 15 где то если не ошибаюсь) они не восстанавливаются так легко. Можно даже сказать что к 20 формируется диск с запасом по прочности а потом он только эксплуатируется. По факту к 30 у многих есть отдельные "чёрные" дегидратированные диски, и ответ на вопрос "почему" дают врачи простите "мышечники".


Пациент с грыжей написал(а):


> Такое ощущение, что проблема витает где то рядом, но она не озвучена.


Озвучена.


----------



## Тигги (19 Май 2017)

Может, я сейчас глупость скажу...я не врач и мне можно "лепить горбатого". Вся проблема в голове, а точнее в устройстве нервной системы, которая в какой-то определенный момент дает сбой и понеслось... Спазм сосудов, зажатость мышц и т.д. порочный круг закрепляется и проблема его разорвать. Голову надо лечить, а это вообще нереальная задача, учитывая, что с простыми случаями врачи разобраться не могут. Длительное сидение на пятой точке, не основная причина. имхо Полно людей кто вынужден сидеть по 8 часов на работе и при этом не у всех болит спина.


----------



## Пациент с грыжей (19 Май 2017)

Evenelf написал(а):


> Каков вопрос таков и ответ.


И что же странного или непонятного в вопросе? Как уже заметили выше:


Тигги написал(а):


> Длительное сидение на пятой точке, не основная причина. имхо Полно людей кто вынужден сидеть по 8 часов на работе и при этом не у всех болит спина.


С чем я абсолютно согласен - это не прямая причина. приводящая к проблеме, а как один из многочисленных факторов. который МОЖЕТ негативно повлиять при определенных условиях.
И вопрос не в лечении в первую очередь в контексте, а в причинах, приводящих к этому состоянию.


Evenelf написал(а):


> Поза определённо влияет и это никто не отрицает а наоборот указывают на правильность позы и перерывы между сидениями.


Кто указывает??? Я повсеместно вижу в главных причинах: малоподвижный, сидячий образ жизни. Что это конкретно означает - никто не знает. Вариантов даже этих "понятий" миллионы. Человек - сложный биомеханизм, не робот со стандартными инструкциями и однозначной реакцией на внешние воздействия.


Evenelf написал(а):


> Такой же успех имеют заявления что вредно тяжести поднимать и стоять в статической позе и т.п.


Поднятие тяжестей - это внешнее отягощение в отличие от статической нагрузки, которая природой заложена как естественная для среднестатистического человека. В статике человек не находится 24 часа в сутки, тут прикладывается масса дополнительных факторов.


Evenelf написал(а):


> Развитые мышцы способны выдерживать бОльшие нагрузки по сравнению с менее развитыми а отсюда можно плясать в стороны: меньшая подверженность образованию и активации триггеров (т.к. есть возможность без последствий выдержать нагрузку) и обеспечение более равномерной нагрузки на диск при определённых движениях (не перекашивает при нагрузке)Девочке не тягающей шкафы в отличие от мальчика тягающего нужен меньший "мышечный корсет". В этом и относительность в необходимости того самого корсета.


Разитые мышцы - понятие относительное. Мышцы могут быть выносливыми, что тоже - развитость, могут быть гипертрофированы - что тоже - "развитие"  И те, которые более выносливые, совсем не обязательно. а зачастую и как правило - меньше! Туда же и триггеры - значение может иметь только режим эксплуатации этих мышц, а не их объем.



Evenelf написал(а):


> Кроме того отдельные упражнения по сути являются производными от постизометрической релаксации


Я бы сказал - наоборот.


Evenelf написал(а):


> Озвучена.


Не озвучена. Вернее озвучено много чего, что подвергается большому сомнению. Все на уровне разговоров и предположений. Причем у всех разные теории на общем уровне.
По теме, пока что опять таки считаю - что само сидение в целом - это всего лишь один из многочисленных(не прямых) факторов, что может при определенных условиях приводить к образованию грыж .


----------



## Evenelf (19 Май 2017)

Пациент с грыжей написал(а):


> И что же странного или непонятного в вопросе?


Вы спросили почему вредно сидеть вот и ответили почему. 


Пациент с грыжей написал(а):


> Кто указывает??? Я повсеместно вижу в главных причинах: малоподвижный, сидячий образ жизни.


Так а что не так? Вот вы повсеместно и видите что говорят нужно поменьше сидеть, в правильной позе сидеть, делать перерывы. Я что то новое сказал?


Пациент с грыжей написал(а):


> Поднятие тяжестей - это внешнее отягощение в отличие от статической нагрузки, которая природой заложена как естественная для среднестатистического человека. В статике человек не находится 24 часа в сутки, тут прикладывается масса дополнительных факторов.


Я так понимаю вы имеете ввиду что статическая нагрузка заложена природой а на внешнее отягощение человек не рассчитан? И при чём тут среднестатистический человек сегодня к среднестатистическому человеку лет скажем 500 назад? А что природой не заложено тогда? Винегрет если честно получился. 


Пациент с грыжей написал(а):


> Разитые мышцы - понятие относительное. Мышцы могут быть выносливыми, что тоже - развитость, могут быть гипертрофированы - что тоже - "развитие" И те, которые более выносливые, совсем не обязательно. а зачастую и как правило - меньше! Туда же и триггеры - значение может иметь только режим эксплуатации этих мышц, а не их объем.


Мышцы состоят из волокон. Волокна бывают быстрые и медленные. Медленные держать статику (выносливость) а быстрые осуществляют движения. В разных мышцах разный набор этих волокон. При нагрузке скажем в 10% от возможности мышцы работают только 10% волокон, потом меняются. Под развитием я подразумеваю количество волокон в определённом процентном соотношении наиболее подходящее отдельному человеку первую очередь. 
Про режим эксплуатации даже и не знаю что сказать, вы и правы и не правы одновременно. Изолированно режим эксплуатации однозначно влияет, но перенеся это на конкретных 2х людей с разными мышцами (дрыщ и качок) становится очевидным что качок способен к большим нагрузкам чем дрыщ. И то что для того же качка не вызовет затруднений может покалечить дрыща. Ну как то так выразился. В любые времена человеку необходимо было выполнять определённые работы которые являются для него данностью. Не мог человек охотиться на мамонта и не ел. Не может сегодня человек физически работать то работает умственно или на низкооплачиваемых работах а так и не ел бы. Каждый выбирает сам что ему ближе и нужнее.


Пациент с грыжей написал(а):


> Не озвучена. Вернее озвучено много чего, что подвергается большому сомнению. ...считаю - что само сидение в целом - это всего лишь один из многочисленных(не прямых) факторов, что может при определенных условиях приводить к образованию грыж


Так а что вы хотите? Детально на форуме никто не расскажет. Это ведь будет пересказом литературы. Я не знаю как пересказать 2 тома миофасциальных болей и дисфункций.  
А в целом всё влияет, и сидение, и "голова" как отметила Ксения, и образ жизни в том числе режим эксплуатации, и питание, и инфекции, и врождённые аномалии, и элементы одежды, характер... Проще почитать из первоисточников если есть желание разобраться что да к чему.


----------



## Пациент с грыжей (19 Май 2017)

Evenelf написал(а):


> Вы спросили почему вредно сидеть вот и ответили почему.


Ага, вредно потому что вредно 


Evenelf написал(а):


> Так а что не так? Вот вы повсеместно и видите что говорят нужно поменьше сидеть, в правильной позе сидеть, делать перерывы. Я что то новое сказал?


Я говорил не "о поменьше сидеть", а именно про сидячую работу/образ жизни. В моем окружении из множества знакомых нет ни программистов ни профводителей в возрасте с грыжами...
Кто знает какая поза ПРАВИЛЬНАЯ - о чем и была речь в этой теме? Кто знает сколько можно сидеть, а сколько - лишнее? Кто знает сколько должен быть перерыв? Это все предположения ни чем не подтвержденные. Не более. К тому же многим комфортнее сидеть сгорбившись. Тут кто-то из врачей на форуме говорил - что правильное/не вредное положение - комфортное... Парадокс?


Evenelf написал(а):


> Я так понимаю вы имеете ввиду что статическая нагрузка заложена природой а на внешнее отягощение человек не рассчитан?


Среднестатистический - это условно говоря без ожирения и анарексии. И да, полагаю. что любая статическая нагрузка без отягощения  - заложена в ресурс. Нагрузки внешние - какой-то запас прочности есть, все что свыше - риск.


Evenelf написал(а):


> Медленные держать статику (выносливость) а быстрые осуществляют движения.


Медленные также в т.ч. осуществляют движения, только монотонные.


Evenelf написал(а):


> перенеся это на конкретных 2х людей с разными мышцами (дрыщ и качок) становится очевидным что качок способен к большим нагрузкам чем дрыщ. И то что для того же качка не вызовет затруднений может покалечить дрыща.


Я уже писал - внешние признаки не показатель ни силы ни выносливости. Вот как раз у бодибилдеров развита в основном масса  = объем. Они способны совершать только кратковременную(зачастую очень кратковременную. буквально - поднять и опустить. Все.) тяжелую работу, но гораздо слабее вот тех жилистых "дрищей", которые будут скрипеть но тянуть лямку.


----------



## Александр_100 (20 Май 2017)

А мое мнение, что сидеть вовсе не вредно. Все дело в мышцах. Если мышцы готовы сидеть 8 часов, держать это тело, то все будит нормально. А если не готовы и не держат, то все будит плохо. Вон возьмите йогов профессиональных, они в позе лотоса сидят медитируют достаточно долго и ничего у них не болит. И сидят они в таких позах, что еще нужно постараться вообще попасть в нее.
Надо признать просто, что мы абсолютно не занимаемся своим телом. Нас никто этому не учит, нет такого предмета в школе, нет вообще культуры такой. Чтобы изменить ситуацию с позвоночниками это нужно перевернуть все с ноги наголову, а именно уклад жизни, образование. Без этого все будит как будит. У нас развивается медицина, хирургия, мы ищем способы как бы вставить новые диски, заменить кости и т.п. Я не говорю, что это не правильно. Этого хорошо, т.к. бывает всякое и травмы например и аварии. Но отношение к телу у нас абсолютно никакое. Что оно умеет это тело? Ходить в качалку и пить пиво! А потом  в выходные еще рвать спину в на даче. Кому что нравится.
По этому, то что сидеть вдруг оказалось вредно это мы сами виноваты. Если так разобраться - то это полный маразм по сути. Ну что значит сидеть вредно? А кушать вредно? А в туалет ходить вредно? Можно довести свое пищеварение до того, что и кушать вредно и такие люди есть (гастриты, язвы и т.п.).
По этому сидеть не вредно. А вот мышцы должны быть готовы даже, чтобы сидеть и это нужно ощущать. Но поскольку этому никто не учит ни где. Приходится самому разбираться. Очень жаль, что это происходит после того как петух жаренный клюнет.


----------



## Тигги (20 Май 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Вон возьмите йогов профессиональных, они в позе лотоса сидят медитируют достаточно долго


 Тибетские монахи медитируют по нескольку суток  и ничего, только на пользу. Расслабляться надо! Дети более расслаблены, а взрослые в постоянном напряжении. Учеников в тибетских монастырях прежде всего учат релаксации.  Думается мне, что одно из условий здоровья - умение расслабляться, сохранять спокойствие и отдыхать.  У меня до получения травм спина не болела никогда, ни в беременность двойняшками, ни когда я таскала тяжести ( я фельдшер и приходилось часто тащить на себе) я много рисовала и шила, так расслаблялась в творчестве каждый день. После травмы не могу заниматься творчеством, страдаю от этого.  Кто-то на природе расслабляется, кто-то в путешествиях, надо как-то отключатся, что труно. Не обучают нас расслабляться душой и телом, а возможно в этом и корень зла, напряжение не снимается, накаливается. Восточная мудрость: «Расслабление есть жизнь, а напряжение - смерть».


----------



## Ирина Черемнова (21 Май 2017)

А вот посмотрите на Ника Вуйчича, как он энергично двигается. Постоянные вертикальные нагрузки, все приходится на спину, поскольку ног нет. А он и прыгает и с горки скатывается. По идее его позвоночник еще более подвержен риску, но он очень активен


----------



## горошек (21 Май 2017)

Да, и с мышцами у него проблема. Значит и питание позвонков недостаточное должно быть.


----------



## Александр_100 (22 Май 2017)

@Тигги, Согласен с вами на все 100%. И главное на себе проверил. стоит расслабить хоть чуть чуть мышцы, сразу лучше становится. Хотя полностью расслабить не получается. Вообще управлять мышцами это искусство, которому нас и не учит никто. А жаль!

@Ирина Черемнова, _По идее его позвоночник еще более подвержен риску, но он очень активен
_
Не совсем согласен! И сейчас объясню почему. У него нет ног и нет фактически проблем. Тело меньше и более простое, движется по другому, нет этого сложного тазового сочленения ноги и позвоночник. Как раз в этом у всех проблемы практически. Т.е. ноги они очень сильно влияют на положение таза и позвоночника. У него этих мышц нет и нижние диски не испытывают такой нагрузки, плюс он не поднимает тяжестей, у него просто позвоночник как "гусеница" двигается. У людей вся проблема в ногах. Мышцы ног тянут этот позвоночник, не зря все древние гимнастики ноги развивают. По этому у Ника Вуйчича проблем с позвоночником мне кажется нет и не будет, во всяком случаи таких как у нас.



горошек написал(а):


> Да, и с мышцами у него проблема. Значит и питание позвонков недостаточное должно быть.


Как раз питание позвонков у него на верное лучше чем у нас! Питание позвонков оно диффузионное кажется, т.е. двигаться нужно. Так у его позвоночник движется лучше чем у кого либо, там нет никаких блоков наверное, диски не испытывают той нагрузки, т.к. нет ног. Он движется фактически этим позвоночником. Все работает очень хорошо я думаю. И корсет у него на спине приличный, т.к. у него других мышц просто нет и он качает фактически только спину за счет движения. 
И сидеть на стуле во вредной позе нога на ногу ему не грозит.


----------



## горошек (22 Май 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> И корсет у него на спине приличный, т.к. у него других мышц просто нет и он качает фактически только спину за счет движения.


Интересно, какими упражнениями можно накачать спину без рук и ног? А какие-то зачатки ног у него все равно есть. значит есть и "тазовое сочленение". И не факт, что эти зачатки одинаковые и симметричные.


----------



## Evenelf (22 Май 2017)

горошек написал(а):


> Да, и с мышцами у него проблема


С какими?


горошек написал(а):


> Интересно, какими упражнениями можно накачать спину без рук и ног?


Гиперэкстензия в разных вариантах. Не руками с ногами ведь спина качается. Хотя бы просто лодочка вполне реально. Конечности в этом случае играют роль отягощения и для удобства.


горошек написал(а):


> А какие-то зачатки ног у него все равно есть. значит есть и "тазовое сочленение". И не факт, что эти зачатки одинаковые и симметричные.


Но на них он не передвигается.
Вообще зря его затронули. Давайте лучше вернёмся обратно к теме.


----------



## Александр_100 (23 Май 2017)

@горошек, Он здоровее нас с вами по позвоночнику я думаю!


----------



## горошек (23 Май 2017)

Evenelf написал(а):


> Но на них он не передвигается.


А на чём он передвигается?


Evenelf написал(а):


> Не руками с ногами ведь спина качается. Хотя бы просто лодочка вполне реально. Конечности в этом случае играют роль отягощения и для удобства.


Ну плечи ещё можно поднять без рук, а вот как ягодицы напрячь без ног плохо представляю. А отягощения и дают больше мышечной силы.


Evenelf написал(а):


> С какими?


С теми, которые отсутствуют, мышцами рук и ног. А питание позвонков, как говорят, идёт через работу мышц.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (23 Май 2017)

Сидеть - не вредно. Важно сидеть грамотно.
Если сидеть по три часа сподряд, то заболит и отвалится всё, что есть не только у человека, но и у животного. Поэтому правильнее рассуждать не о вреде сидения (раз уж без него никак), а о том, как и сколько надо сидеть.


----------



## Пациент с грыжей (23 Май 2017)

@Larisa74,  мы к этому пришли еще в начале темы.


----------



## Evenelf (23 Май 2017)

горошек написал(а):


> А на чём он передвигается?


Точно не знаю, т.к. особо не интересовался этим человеком но полагаю есть специальные приспособления для передвижения. По крайней мере он не ходит как другие люди.


горошек написал(а):


> Ну плечи ещё можно поднять без рук, а вот как ягодицы напрячь без ног плохо представляю. А отягощения и дают больше мышечной силы.


Так ягодицы это не совсем спина. С отягощением всё очевидно.


горошек написал(а):


> С теми, которые отсутствуют, мышцами рук и ног. А питание позвонков, как говорят, идёт через работу мышц.


Питание идёт и через работу мышц и через ходьбу но непосредственно из прилегающих тканей. В данном случае речь идёт про околопозвоночные мышцы а не про все вообще.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (24 Май 2017)

Пациент с грыжей написал(а):


> мы к этому пришли еще в начале темы.


Пришли и ушли )


----------



## Пациент с грыжей (24 Май 2017)

@Larisa74, ну тогда рассказывайте нам свое видение, сколько ПРАВИЛЬНО сидеть, и что такое "правильно". И самое главное -с обоснованием.


----------



## горошек (24 Май 2017)

Evenelf написал(а):


> Питание идёт и через работу мышц и через ходьбу но непосредственно из прилегающих тканей. В данном случае речь идёт про околопозвоночные мышцы а не про все вообще.


Как-то всё запуталась. Ходьба разве не та же работа мышц? Так и не на чем ему ходить по-вашему. А самое первое и простое упражнение для нижнего отдела позвоночника просто поднятие ноги. Я про него тоже мало что знаю. Поэтому не хочу долго и типа правильно рассуждать, а наоборот, хочу сказать, что не всё так просто как может показаться и нам не понять.


----------



## Александр_100 (24 Май 2017)

_@горошек, С теми, которые отсутствуют, мышцами рук и ног. А питание позвонков, как говорят, идёт через работу мышц._
Оно и идет это питание через мышцы спины. А причем тут ноги? Спина двигается, позвонки работают.


Larisa74 написал(а):


> Сидеть - не вредно. Важно сидеть грамотно.
> Если сидеть по три часа сподряд, то заболит и отвалится всё, что есть не только у человека, но и у животного. Поэтому правильнее рассуждать не о вреде сидения (раз уж без него никак), а о том, как и сколько надо сидеть.


А как же тогда йоги сидят медитируют очень длительное время? Мне кажется дело даже не в правильности сидения. Т.е. это для обычных людей правильно важно сидеть. А вообще если говорить в общем виде, то важно как у тебя мышцы подготовлены и насколько способны длительное время держать статику (в данном случаи поза сидя на стуле).


горошек написал(а):


> Как-то всё запуталась. Ходьба разве не та же работа мышц? Так и не на чем ему ходить по-вашему. А самое первое и простое упражнение для нижнего отдела позвоночника просто поднятие ноги. Я про него тоже мало что знаю. Поэтому не хочу долго и типа правильно рассуждать, а наоборот, хочу сказать, что не всё так просто как может показаться и нам не понять.


Но он же живет и вполне счастлив и по моему не болеет!


----------



## Марина1981 (22 Дек 2017)

Как сидеть в кресле у стоматолога целый час? Стоматолога не боюсь,боюсь сидеть.


----------



## Kuchirinka (22 Дек 2017)

Марина1981 написал(а):


> Как сидеть в кресле у стоматолога целый час? Стоматолога не боюсь,боюсь сидеть.


Возьмите с собой маленькую подушечку и подложите под спину, чтобы сидеть с прогибом в пояснице.
А вообще, сейчас такие стоматологические кресла, что в них практически лежишь.


----------



## Марина1981 (22 Дек 2017)

Спасибо,надеюсь, получится.


----------



## Веронника (22 Дек 2017)

Марина1981 написал(а):


> Как сидеть в кресле у стоматолога целый час? Стоматолога не боюсь,боюсь сидеть.


Я ходила после операции к стоматологу, сказала о своей проблеме, так доктор кресло сделал так, что я практически лежала, а не сидела


----------



## Марина1981 (22 Дек 2017)

Тоже думаю сказать,хоть я и не после операции,но даже в парикмахерской прошу разрешить встать на минуту и походить.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (23 Дек 2017)

Марина1981 написал(а):


> в кресле у стоматолога


У стоматолога, к которому я обращаюсь, очень удобное кресло , не знаю, от какой фирмы.
Хорошо помню, что мы с ним шутили, что удобно в нем работать тем, у кого работа сидячая и вообще, для профилактики проблем со спиной.
Разные бывают кресла у стоматологов.
Помню, что в обычной поликлинике как-то была давно, так что-то твердое, возможно, сравнимое с электрическим стулом было... Ещё и пытают, пока во рту роются.. )
Хотя, сейчас я боюсь к стоматологу ходить, так как в кресле почти полулежа нужно находиться. Этого я очень опасаюсь. После того, как побывала у Мухачёва С.В. на Пушкина,3, в в Перми, не могу нормально глотать. Он сильно меня испортил. Надеюсь, что он получит по своим заслугам!!!


----------



## Марина1981 (23 Дек 2017)

@Larisa74, почему полулёжа боитесь? Там же ещё нужно полоскать рот много раз из полулёжа в сидячее положение подниматься.


----------



## Александр Громов (27 Дек 2017)

@Пациент с грыжей, при различных жимах гантелей наоборот сидя лучше, т.к. согнутые ноги (а ноги обычно имеют плохую растяжку задней цепи) понижают напряжение позвоночника.


----------



## Пациент с грыжей (4 Июл 2018)

Александр Громов написал(а):


> @Пациент с грыжей, при различных жимах гантелей наоборот сидя лучше, т.к. согнутые ноги (а ноги обычно имеют плохую растяжку задней цепи) понижают напряжение позвоночника.


Парадокс?)))  Есть же широко распространенное мнение, что сидячие нагрузки более вредные, чем стоячие.
Ну и чисто из личного опыта-те же жимы стоя вызывают больший дискомфорт в пояснице, чем сидя.

А у стоматологов сейчас модно лечить зубы даже не полулежа, а практически лежа в том же кресле.


----------



## Александр_100 (4 Июл 2018)

@Пациент с грыжей, Если брать мой организм, для меня вредно и сидеть и стоять одинаково. Для меня любая статическая длительная нагрузка приводит к обострению.
Там сидя и стоя разница только в положении мышцы ППМ. Нужно либо лежать либо двигаться, тогда хорошо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Июл 2018)

Пациент с грыжей написал(а):


> Парадокс?)))  Есть же широко распространенное мнение, что сидячие нагрузки более вредные, чем стоячие.
> Ну и чисто из личного опыта-те же жимы стоя вызывают больший дискомфорт в пояснице, чем сидя.
> 
> А у стоматологов сейчас модно лечить зубы даже не полулежа, а практически лежа в том же кресле.


А вы нарисуйте центр тяжести стоя и сидя с нагрузкой, и перечислите мышцы которые включаются дополнительно в положении стоя.


----------



## Пациент с грыжей (5 Июл 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А вы нарисуйте центр тяжести стоя и сидя с нагрузкой, и перечислите мышцы которые включаются дополнительно в положении стоя.


Ну то, что положение сидя более изолированное-не возникает вопросов, вопрос в том, почему тогда считается, что нагружается позвоночник(компрессия дисков) больше в положении сидя, а не стоя? Я не совсем понимаю направление Вашей мысли.


----------



## Александр_100 (5 Июл 2018)

Пациент с грыжей написал(а):


> Ну то, что положение сидя более изолированное-не возникает вопросов, вопрос в том, почему тогда считается, что нагружается позвоночник(компрессия дисков) больше в положении сидя, а не стоя? Я не совсем понимаю направление Вашей мысли.


Все дело в мышце ППМ именно она мучается и страдает от положения сидя!


----------



## РоманРоман (5 Июл 2018)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Все дело в мышце ППМ именно она мучается и страдает от положения сидя![/QUOT
> Данная мышца страдает не от положения вашего тела, она страдает от недостатка питания! А от вашего положения, из за невозможности полноценно выполнять свои функции этой мышцей, страдаете вы.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Июл 2018)

Пациент с грыжей написал(а):


> Ну то, что положение сидя более изолированное-не возникает вопросов, вопрос в том, почему тогда считается, что нагружается позвоночник(компрессия дисков) больше в положении сидя, а не стоя? Я не совсем понимаю направление Вашей мысли.


Дискам плохо не от компрессии, а от направления силы компрессии.
Спина сидя прямо стоите и спина расслабленная с прогибом назад.
Если Спина прямо с прогибом вперёд и подпором, то считай разницы нет.


----------

